# Maximum kern.hz ?



## DigiSoft (Jan 18, 2010)

Can someone tell me what is the maximum allowed value for kern.hz?

Right now I am running it on 2000, what will happen if I set it on 4000?

I have 3 GHz CPU.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 18, 2010)

DigiSoft said:
			
		

> Right now I am running it on 2000, what will happen if I set it on 4000?


Earth might blow up.

I'd keep it at 1000 (the default since 8.0), at most. Why did you even set it to 2000?


----------



## phoenix (Jan 18, 2010)

Set it too high, and the kernel will do nothing but service timer interrupts.  

Timer interrupts fire every 1/HZ seconds.  IOW, if you set it to 4000, then 4000 timer interrupts will fire every second.


----------



## DigiSoft (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok but on 2000 my Gaming server was producing 500 FPS and on 4000 it produces about 800 and the lag is lowered.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd say crack it up until it croaks :e


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 20, 2010)

I think I agree with SirDice, keep moving it up until it stops helping.  Or as we used to say in the shop: Turn it till it strips and then back it off half a turn.


----------



## Savagedlight (Jan 20, 2010)

Is there any chance you have enabled polling for your network card(s)?
If so, might want to look into disabling polling, which would make the CPU be interrupted to process network data whenever there's any, as opposed to being interrupted extremely often even when there's nothing waiting.


----------



## DigiSoft (Jan 20, 2010)

No, I contacted the author of alc driver and he wont implement polling


----------

